# نسائم للعطور



## ملامحها جروح (28 نوفمبر 2011)

نسائم للعطور الخاصة





خبراء في تصنيع وتركيب العطور



شانيل – ديور – جفنشي – اسكادا – جوتشي - فرزاتشي.. الى اخ



والعديد من العطور الخاصة 



الخاص – سر الأناقة – غير الناس- أمارة شوق- ويلاااة- كرستال- مثيرة- مزاجي- نصف الليل ...الى اخ


نعمل على عطرك المفضل / لوشن – معطر جسم – معطر فراش – معطر جو – فواحة عطرية – خمرية فرنسي



الحجم كبرناة .. السعر ثبتناة.. الزجاجة كبسناة.. التركيز اضفناة



زجاجنا بطريقة الكبس أمام عينك بواسطة مكائن نسائم للعطور الخاصة



اسأل عن خامة وتركيز عطور نسائم للعطور الخاصة



غلاوة العطور وفخامتها لا تعني جودتها إنما الخامة العطرية هي أساسها



40ملي بـ 40ريال و 60ملي بـ 50ريال




المدينة المنورة - شارع قباء الطالع – مجمع قباء


ت/ 048264400


ينبع - ينبع البحر – شارع الحنان – مقابل مركز باجنيد


ت/ 043980404


ينبع - شارع الاربعين - ينبع مول - الدور الثاني


ت/ 043908865





العطور الفرنسية 


مس ديور
ديور ادكت
هبنتك بيزن
فهر نهايت
جادور
جفنشي بلو
جفنشي باي
جفنشي فري ارستبل


جفنشي انجي ديموند


جفنشي هوت


بلاك اكس اس الرجالي


بلاك اكس اس النسائي


دنهل لندن


بربري لندن


دنهل فراش


دنهل ديزل


كالينا هريرة


بلغاري


212 نسائي


212 رجالي

لايف از

فرزاتشي كرستال
فرزاتشي ومن
جوتشي روش
جوتشي باي جوتشي نسائي
جوتشي باي جوتشي رجالي
فلورا جوتشي
جوتشي انفي
اسكادا كلوكشن
اسكادا مغنسيوم
اسكاد باسفك
اسكادا انكربل
اسكادا صنست
انانيا
كلمات
امور امور
اللور اسبورت
اللور شانيل النسائي
كوكو شانيل
اوكسجين
رتشي رتشي
الين
ام سفن
دهن عود ابيض
ون مليون
فري سكسي رجالي
فري سكسي نسائي
سلطانة
لف ان باريس
بلاك كود ارماني
فور ايفر
انترنتي نسائي
انترنتي رجالي
هوجو بوس
هوجو xx 
هوجو xl
مس كامليا














ليدي مليون النسائي 
جفنشي بلاي
هوجو بوس النسائي 
212vip
بلاك اوركيد (توم فورد)
اسكادا 2011 
انكتوه فانا
فلور بم النسائي
دلسي جبانا
استلا
كنزو
مدنايت فنتازيا
ورد استطنبول


نين ارتشي


سينما


سكبتشر


سويت كامليا


كريد الابيض


كريد الاسود


بلانتينيوم


هاريس باريس


دنهل الاسود


اسكيب


انجل النسائي


كوكو مزمزيل

زهور الريف

توت نكتار
بور هوم
كمبودي
ايلي اف سانوران
لاهم اف سانوران
كاسليا
فرست لودي
شيك هريرة
فراولة
توت
تفاح كوكتل تفاح
ازارو
باريس هلتون
لينك الاسود
سلفر شادو
مسك ابيض
مسك الاسود
اماريج
الفارس
الشيخ رجالي
الشيخ نسائي
اللور سنشول
زهرة الخليج
Ck
مكاليف
سمسارة
فلنتينو الجديد
روك اند روز
سي اتش الرجالي
سي اتش النسائي
شو بارد
وصال
اسبلاندد
فنيليا














فنيليا بدي شوب
ايفوريا نسائي
سلطانة
لاكست الاحمر
لاكست الوردي



(العطور الخاصة)


نسائم 1 الى نسائم 6


الخاص
سر الاناقة
مثيرة
امارة شوق
Xl
نصف الليل
لمسة حب


سحر الغرام


فارس احلامي


فارسة احلامي


اميرة الزمان



صدفة 
فن 
شوق وذوق
ابداع


غير الناس
ويلااااه
مشاعل
الصحراء
مزاجي
همس
المها
افتر تولف


مرااام


كرستال


ابراج​


----------



## جنان الخلد (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: نسائم للعطور*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------

